
Anki is shutting down after raising more than $200M - peeze
https://www.vox.com/2019/4/29/18522966/anki-robot-cozmo-staff-layoffs-robotics-toys-boris-sofman
======
ThJ
For a moment there, I thought they meant Anki the flashcard software.

